# Maliii



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I managed to get a few photos of her while she attempted to eat popcorn. She dropped at least all 20 of them lol.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Awww!
whats a beautiful bird. is she a whiteface pearl?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She indeed is a WF Pearl!  

But I also see she's got a few dark nails, heh.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

What a cutie! It's fun to watch them drop their food and wait for another one. Lol. She looks like she really enjoys that popcorn though. I haven't seen a cockatiel use their foot for food in action so that was nice.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

HEYYYYYYYYYY pop it first thats so not nice lol she never had a chance to crack that popcorn is pretty tough stuff. But the pics are cute and they really are stubborn little critters lol
Mikey


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwhat a beauty!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was going to ask if just plain kernels of pop corn were okay for birds LOL now i don't have to ask 

she is adorable 

she's WF Cinnamon pearl isn't she? I see loads of brown going down her back


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I was going to ask if just plain kernels of pop corn were okay for birds LOL now i don't have to ask
> 
> she is adorable
> 
> she's WF Cinnamon pearl isn't she? I see loads of brown going down her back


We used to feed the lil corns to ours. They now have this stuff, its a small ear of corn and you put it in the microwave. It pops right on the ear. LOL Its great!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

ReniLyn said:


> We used to feed the lil corns to ours. They now have this stuff, its a small ear of corn and you put it in the microwave. It pops right on the ear. LOL Its great!


Wow! really?
i wanna find that stuff  that sounds like really cool popcorn


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> We used to feed the lil corns to ours. They now have this stuff, its a small ear of corn and you put it in the microwave. It pops right on the ear. LOL Its great!


I saw those on i think drs foster and smith s website 

Yep here it is 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5837+16520&pcatid=16520

but for only 4 ears and 3.00 It would cost me an arm and a leg to feed all my birds that lol 

I just buy them all natural no salt no butter pop corn - they love it (i think it is gross i gotta have my salt and extra butter for me to eat pop corn lol)


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I saw those on i think drs foster and smith s website
> 
> Yep here it is
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5837+16520&pcatid=16520
> ...


Yup, those are the ones! Though they weren't that expensive way back when LOL I have found thm at PetSmart for a bit cheaper, I believe they are this brand (Click Here)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Mali is too cute  What a big bird eating with her foot


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I was going to ask if just plain kernels of pop corn were okay for birds LOL now i don't have to ask
> 
> she is adorable
> 
> she's WF Cinnamon pearl isn't she? I see loads of brown going down her back


She loveeeees them. So does Tilly. 

Probably is a WF Cinnamon Pearl, I only just noticed the dark nails. Shows how much attention I pay to their mutations. :blush:


----------

